# 6 Year old Male Cat for Adoption in Indiana



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

I am fostering a beautiful gray/white DLH neutered male. He was surrendered to the humane society because he was "sick" and his owners couldn't afford to pay for vet bills. He was brought into where I work to be examined by one of our doctors to find out exactly what was wrong with him. He ended up being plugged(couldn't urinate) and the humane society generally euthanizes cats that are in this condition. Well one of my coworkers couldn't stand the thought of him being put to sleep, so she footed the bill for all of his necessary care. I am now fostering him while he finishes up his antibiotics. He should be ready for adoption by next week. He will have to be on a special diet the rest of his life, but should otherwise be healthy and happy. I would really love to find him a good home, so that he doesn't have to go back to the humane society when he is finished with his antibiotics. He is an absolute sweetheart and deserves a good home. I will try to get a picture of him ASAP. If anyone is interested just email me and we can sort out all the details. [email protected]

Melissa


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You and your coworker should be commended. I hope he gets a wonderful home.


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

I think the poor guy is starting to get depressed, he is destroying my bathroom door trying to get out to be with us. I can't let you out with my cats because then I wouldn't be able to tell if he is still urinating ok. I still haven't gotten pictures of him. If anyone is at all interested, I am sure the humane society would be able to work out some sort of transport. 

Melissa


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, I got a couple of pictures of him. He closed his eyes everytime the camera would flash, so it's looks like he doesn't have any eyes. In the second pic, I got him with his tongue sticking out. 

http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgall ... ppuser=846


Melissa


----------

